# Dura Ace 7900 C35 what you say ?



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I was pretty settled with the decision of getting the C24s but loved the look of the C50 wich would have been way too much for my needs anyway. And then that these C35 pops out !!
My local roads : uphill,downhill,uphill and downhill again...flat roads are very hard to stumble upon. Currently using OEM crappy DT3.0 at 1800gr that flex like spaghetti. 
So,what you say about C35 over C24 ? What are C35 drawbacks if any ?


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Have done a lot of research on these and no one has a bad thing to say about them which can say a lot. Ticking all the bozes for a lot of riders. Shimano claim no weight limit due to the super high tensile spokes we all know how good the hubs and the finish is. 

Like you I live somewhere with lots of rolling roads and think that these could be the ideal wheelset when partnered with nice light tubes and tyres.

I am thinking of ordering some this week.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

I have the C24's, I nearly ordered a set of C50's (then C35s due to the low price) from Ribble. I've held off because I really want to understand the benefits of the wider rim, the Hed Jet 4 & 6 are approximately the same prices as the Shimano, but with a much wider rim. If you do get a set of C35's, please post up how you like them.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

A buddy has'em and really likes them. What's not to like really other than proprietary spokes. They are very nice wheels...pull the trigger.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I've had the C24's for 2 years with no problems. I really like the look of the C35's and would have bought a pair but I ended up getting a wheelset with a Powertap. In my research, I don't recall reading anything negative about the wheelset.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Devastazione said:


> I was pretty settled with the decision of getting the C24s but loved the look of the C50 wich would have been way too much for my needs anyway. And then that these C35 pops out !!
> My local roads : uphill,downhill,uphill and downhill again...flat roads are very hard to stumble upon. Currently using OEM crappy DT3.0 at 1800gr that flex like spaghetti.
> So,what you say about C35 over C24 ? What are C35 drawbacks if any ?


Where are you going to order them from? Ribble is the cheapest I've found, and it's nearly the same price for the C50.

Shimano Dura Ace 7900 35mm Carbon Clincher Wheels Pair


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Except for the wheels not being very light, reviews have been good. Looking at picking up a pair for rides that aren't ideal for full carbon clinchers.

Any experience with Ribble?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Another thing not clear to me as a lot of online retailers do not specify this : do they come with QR skewers already ? By my experience that would be no most of the time.

Never heard about this Ribble before,I'll have a look at it but the Pound vs Euro exchange rate would not rule in my favor I guess


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Ribble has a Euro link at the top of the page, and Shimano wheels do come with skewers.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

rearviewmirror said:


> Ribble has a Euro link at the top of the page, and Shimano wheels do come with skewers.


Yep,I've seen it now. A very interesting retailer but I can shave another 100 Euro off from a local www retailer here in Italy.

Anyway....back on topic : C24 excellent climbers and accelerators....C35 excellent at...?
Considering that besides flexing I'm not having major issues with stupidly heavy DT 3.0 I really wonder what the problem should be with C35. And how amazing C24 would feel anyway. Decisions..decisions...decisions.....:cryin:


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Devastazione said:


> Yep,I've seen it now. A very interesting retailer but I can shave another 100 Euro off from a local www retailer here in Italy.
> 
> Anyway....back on topic : C24 excellent climbers and accelerators....C35 excellent at...?
> Considering that besides flexing I'm not having major issues with stupidly heavy DT 3.0 I really wonder what the problem should be with C35. And how amazing C24 would feel anyway. Decisions..decisions...decisions.....:cryin:



I ride and race on the C24, it's the best wheelset going in its price range, you won't be disappointed. They're also very strong and great for crit racing to climbing. I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## yongkun (Aug 9, 2010)

C35, super pricey and not light as well. C24 is awesome if not some 340 handbuilt with alchemy hubs might still come below that price you paid for the c35.


----------

